# MBTI and tritype?



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if there's a conncection. I'm either 154 or 514, what could me MBTI be if that's tritype?
Also, state your own tritypes and MBTI types!


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I think there is a connection (eg. J types have more of a likelihood to have a 1 fix) but I don't think you can tell someone's MBTI type based on his/her tritype or vice versa.

I am an INFJ and 146


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

JudyBoBudy said:


> I wonder if there's a conncection. I'm either 154 or 514, what could me MBTI be if that's tritype?
> Also, state your own tritypes and MBTI types!


I don't have a lot of experience at this, but my guess is that 154 or 514 could be INTJ.

I think there is a correlation, but don't think it's absolute.

Mine is ISTJ - 694.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP 649 with a strong 5 wing (although I'm still not completely sure about my enneagram).

As for you, INTJ is definitely possible. Like others have said, though, it's difficult to type you from just your tritype.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

JudyBoBudy said:


> I wonder if there's a conncection. I'm either 154 or 514, what could me MBTI be if that's tritype?
> Also, state your own tritypes and MBTI types!


Not a direct correlation, although it can be indicative and have the effect of narrowing down the possibilities a bit.

ISTJ 5-1-3


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and 451, if that's helpful at all.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I'm a 4-7-1 and ENFP.


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

XNTP with tritype 371


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Intp - 594


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP 593 probably, although I haven't spent a lot of time with enneagram


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

ESTP 748

Im maybe the only estp with a 4, big reason I thought I was an N for a long time


----------



## Dragon Rider (Sep 8, 2014)

INFP 459

I tend to fluctuate between 5 and 7 for my second type.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

INFJ, tritype 468.
Probably core 6, but I'm not sure about the order and don't think it necessarily matters.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I would advise against trying to find correlations to inform your typing choices for either. Focusing on the correlation as a means of typing can limit your full exploration. It also increases the likelihood that you'll start typing based off of stereotypes.


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

INFP 485


My dad's 514 and he's ISFP. I have an acquaintance who is 451 and INTP. I dated an INFP 451. These are my associations.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ESFJ 614, but I just can't be bothered with Enneagram anymore. I really don't relate to any descriptions of Type Six because I'm not scared of everything.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Entp 693


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

847
entp


----------



## yiff (Sep 11, 2014)

ENFP 7-4-8 if that helps


----------



## vleroy728 (Jul 27, 2014)

INFP 541 5w4-4w5-1w2 sp/sx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Intp 594


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

vleroy728 said:


> INFP 541 5w4-4w5-1w2 sp/sx


I'm also INFP 5w4, I think this combination is a little unusual, but it happens :happy:

INFP and 514 or 541


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

Infp 163


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

xNTx 371


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

649 so/sx

Many ENFJ's are 2's tho so I'm kind of weird in that sense


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP 749. There are correlations (lots of NFs have 4 in their tritypes) but it's not absolute.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP, 592, 5w6-9w1-2w1, sp/so/sx


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Intp, 594.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ 146

I think there is a correlation, but it's not fix. Here are my guesses:

ESTP: *378*, 137 (379 368)
ENTP: *378*, 368
ESTJ: *368*, 136, 378, 358 (135, 137)
ENTJ: *368*, 136, 378 (358)
ESFP: *278, 279* (378)
ENFP: *278, 279*, 478, 479
ESFJ: *126*, 136 (269, 127, 125)
ENFJ: *126*, *127*, 136, 137
ISTP: *359*, 135, 358 (369, 136)
INTP: *359*, *459*, *135*, *145*
ISTJ: *135*, 136
INTJ: *135*, 358, 136 (145, 359)
ISFP: *469*, 269 (479)
INFP: *459*, *469* (259, 269)
ISFJ: *126*, 269 (136, 146)
INFJ: *146*, 145 (126, 469)


----------



## perksofbeinganinfp (Aug 18, 2013)

INFP 9w1-2w1-5w4 Sx/So


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ - 513 (5w6-1w9-3w4)


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

jcal said:


> ISTJ - 513 (5w6-1w9-3w4)


Exactly my same results. No wonder you are often saying what I'm thinking. 

It's almost like we are siblings, separated at birth. Similar to @Sela and myself.


----------



## Visby (Jun 24, 2013)

INFP -- 297. 2w1, however, I did believe I was a 4w5 for a good few years.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Isfp 714


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

xSTP 782 (7w6-8w9-2w3)


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

GoosePeelings said:


> IxTP, 592, 5w6-9w1-2w1, sp/so/sx


Huh, we have the same tri-type, except that I have a near non-existent sp

INTP, 5w6, 9w1, 2w1 so/sx (equal)

Most INTP's have a 594 (approx 90 % according to the thread we made) and are 5w4, those who are 5w6 like me tend to have a 2 or 3.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

entp 359
3W4
5W6
9W1
which is pretty damn atypical for entps
SX/SO


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP/ENFJ
7w6/3w2/9w1 Sp/So


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> ESTP/ENFJ
> 7w6/3w2/9w1 Sp/So


Whoops, I meant to say 7w6/3w2/1w9.
Sorry for bumping this back up, but this is an emergency.


----------



## psychgirl2192 (Oct 20, 2015)

i'm a tritype 541 what are my possible mtbi type


----------

